# Don't mess with old Marines



## C Nash (Jan 30, 2009)

*[SIZE= 12pt]Last week police were called to investigate an attempted armed robbery[/SIZE] in South Florida. 
The 71-year-old retired Marine who opened fire on two robbers at a Plantation, FL, Subway shop 
late Wednesday, killing one and critically wounding the other, is described as John Lovell, 
a former helicopter pilot for two presidents. He doesn't drink, he doesn't smoke, he works
out everyday. Mr. Lovell was a man of action Wednesday night. 

According to Plantation police, two masked gunmen came into a small restaurant at 
1949 N. Pine Rd. Just after 11 p.m. There was a lone diner, Mr. Lovell, who was finishing his meal. 
After robbing the cashier, the two men attempted to shove Mr. Lovell into a bathroom and
rob him as well. They got his money, but then Mr. Lovell pulled his handgun and opened fire. 
He shot one of the thieves in the head and chest and the other in the head. 
When police arrived, they found one of the men in the sho p. K-9 units found the other in the bushes 
of a nearby business. They also found cash strewn around the front of the sandwich shop according to 
Detective Robert Rettig of the Plantation Police Department.
Both men were taken to the Broward GeneralMedical Center, where one,Donicio Arrindell, 22, of North Lauderdale died. 
The other, 21-year-old,Frederick Gadson of Fort Lauderdale is in critical but stable condition.

A longtime friend of Lovell was not surprised to hear what happened.The friend said,
''He'd give you the shirt off his back, but he'd be mad as hell if someone tried to take the shirt off your back.'' 
Mr. Lovell was a pilot in the Marine Corps, flying former Presidents John F.. Kennedy and Lyndon B. Johnson. 
He later worked as a pilot for Pan Am and Delta. 

He is not expected to be charged authorities said. ''He was in fear for his life,'' Detective Rettig said, 
"These criminals ought to realiz that most men in their 70's have military backgrounds and aren't intimidated by idiots."
Something tells me this old Marine wasn't 'in fear for his life,even though his life was definitely at risk. 
The only thing he could be charged with is participating in an unfair fight. One 71 - year young Marine against two punks. 
Two head shots and one center body mass shot- outstanding shooting! That'll teach them not to get between a Marine
and his meal. 

*


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

RE: Don't mess with old Marines

AHMEN NASH ,, my dad was a marine in ww2 ,,, saw a lot of action in china and japan ,,,
 :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 30, 2009)

Re: Don't mess with old Marines

GOOD FOR HIM!!


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Re: Don't mess with old Marines

WAY TO GO,,,,ONCE A MARINE AWAYS A MARINE


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 31, 2009)

Re: Don't mess with old Marines

Semper Fi !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C Nash (Jan 31, 2009)

Re: Don't mess with old Marines

Well DL, never being a Marine you will have to explain to me Semper FI !!!!!!!!!!! or is that just a secret code betweem Marines :laugh:   Thanks to all you guys and gals in ever branch of the armed forces :approve:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 31, 2009)

Re: Don't mess with old Marines

Chelse, right on with the codification implying "seperate and unique".  Semper Fi is short for Latin "Semper Fidelis" meaning ALWAYS FAITHFUL ( to the Corps).


----------



## C Nash (Jan 31, 2009)

Re: Don't mess with old Marines

Thanks for the explanation DL.   Figured it was something along those lines because I had seen other Marines use it.


----------



## *scooter* (Feb 1, 2009)

Re: Don't mess with old Marines

DL, thanks for sharing the good news.  Hooraa  !


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 1, 2009)

Re: Don't mess with old Marines

OORAH!


----------



## utmtman (Feb 2, 2009)

Re: Don't mess with old Marines

A job well done.  It should happen more often.


----------

